# Netzwerk > Anbindung an die Aussenwelt >  DSL Router

## PEA

Hi, ich habe bei mir einen Linux-Router installiert, nun kann ich zwar mit mehreren Rechnern ins Internet, aber dafür nicht mehr auf irgendwelche FTP-Server. 
Ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung: 

Beim öffnen auf dem FTP-Server ist ein Fehler aufgetreten.Stellen sie sicher, dass sie die erforderlichen Zugriffsrechte für den Ordner haben. 

Details: 
200 Type set to A. 
500 illegal PORT command. 
500 LPRT not understood. 


Vielleicht weiss einer was ich machen muss, um wieder auf FTP-Server zuzugreifen kann.

----------


## psycho0815

Mehr infos bitte?
zum beispiel welche FTP-tools du benutzt!
aber im Prinzip ist es ganz einfach!
du musst nur bei deinem ftp prog in den einstellungen den passiv modus aktivieren!
steht meist unter firewall/proxy oder so!

----------


## PEA

Auch wenn ich mit dem IE auf FTP-Server zugreifen will ?

----------

